# anyone using Garmin Delta Sport?



## dogluvah

Need to buy new E collar, at least 2 dog system. Currently have 2 dogs, never know...might have a #3 some day.

I have a TriTronic G2 Pro 100 with 1 collar. I bought it new 5 years ago, planning to add collars as needed. Now it is no longer supported by Garmin(after they bought out TriTronic), and can't get parts or batteries. So no sense getting 2nd collar now 

Husband needs unit for new pup he is training. He does not like "bulky" tube style transmitter that I am comfortable with. Plan is to buy new 2 dog system, so when Pro 100 dies we can both use newer system.

Looking at Garmin Delta Sport. Seems to have lots of features, you can lock in separate levels for each dog- so when switch to 2nd dog no need to adjust every time, includes bark collar. Front buttons seemed sort of spongy on display model at Cabelas, while side ones couldn't feel if you had pushed them. But unit wasn't powered up, so no way to check display screen. Any comments would be appreciated

Alternatives are Sport Dog 825 or 1825, or previous years model 800 that is still available new from factory store. Good collars, have read several critical reviews of repairs required.

Neither one of us like Dogtra models because of rheostat dial. Having to look at each time you adjust the level of correction seems awkward. There is no tactile or audible click to let you know what level you moved to, that all others have. Online reviews also comment repairs, about same as Sport Dog.Open to suggestions from Dogtra users

We're interested in Einstein collars, but concerned they are "flash in the pan" and won't be around long. Although the floating transmitter is a very attractive feature  Other nice features include locked in 2 dog levels and light controlled by transmitter. Plus some very positive comments here when they were introduced. Anyone still using them?

***We do hunt tests and upland hunt our Labs, no need for super long range collars.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Keith Stroyan

While visiting family last week, I went to a Cabela's store (we don't have one nearby.) They didn't have the new Garmin 550.

The Delta Sport "felt" OK, but the Cabela's collars had a GREAT "feel". Really fit in your hand. I haven't heard much about them. Any information on how they're holding up?

Einstein is also interesting, but if I have to replace my Dogtra 1800's right now it would be Dogtra 3500 or Garmin 550.


----------



## Brad B

I don't use the Garmin collar but here's what I think of it. Like the dogtra, you have to look at it to see what level your on thus taking eyes off your dog. Buttons are easily pushed while in your pocket, bag or possibly just banging into something while around your neck. It has unnecessary bells and whisltes for me, I don't need a bark collar all the time and certainly don't need to run 3 dogs at once. I had an older client who couldn't figure out at all how to use the thing and while helping him I felt that the display was too small and the indicators as to what dog you were on and what combinations the buttons were set too, were hard to read. I think they should have kept the Sport Basic.

I had a Dogtra briefly while I was a police K-9 handler and hated it mainly because you had to look at it to see what level you were on, and it was easy to have that level changed while the unit was on my belt. Bought my own TT sport basic and now the dept. has switched all of the handlers to it last I heard.


----------



## dogluvah

Thanks for input. I have no info or reviews of Cabela's brand, no good reports on DT brand, so they were eliminated from consideration. 
I would have liked to be able to stick with TriTronic as a brand, have loved my Pro 100. If their sport model was still available that is probably what hubby would chose, this Delta Sport is replacement model, that's why we were leaning that way.
Collar Clinic is selling a R.A.P.T. brand - Rapid Access Pro Trainer. Seems to have nice features, includes "lock out" to prevent accidental stimuli as an issue mentioned by Brad.


----------



## Keith Stroyan

dogluvah said:


> Collar Clinic is selling a R.A.P.T. brand - Rapid Access Pro Trainer. Seems to have nice features, includes "lock out" to prevent accidental stimuli as an issue mentioned by Brad.


Collar Clinic is also selling Einstein that has a lock, too. (You got me shopping again.)

Lots of choices, not much information... My 10 yr old Dogtra 1800's have been great, but can't last forever.


----------



## dogluvah

When I got my first collar every single person told me to go with TriTronics, now that they are no longer in business, choices seem so wide open. Hard to spend $300+ on something you can't even look at in a store or test out.


----------



## eaglepoint

Here's my experience with the garmin delta system. Bought the delta back in April. Used it primarily inside of 100 yards for sit and refusals-sparingly. Gradually noticed it seemed as though I didn't get a reaction when I needed more distance. Tested it myself in an open field with a friend. Found out the receiver had no reception past 150 yards. I called garmin and explained the problem. We went through some basic tests, the transmitter and receiver passed so he replaced the transmitter. Tested the new transmitter, same range problem. So... I went through the tests again over the phone with tech support and he decided to replace my receiver. After getting it I tested it and then realized this system is nowhere near the 1/2 mi range as described. I the. Called and asked Garmin to credit the purchase price towards a pro 550. So far this system has done well. 

I've used the classic 70 in the past and liked its range and ease of use. The 550 seems like a great unit!


----------



## dogluvah

Thanks eaglepoint! I love TriTronic, a bit wary of Garmin with other reports similar to yours. Classic tube style works great, but hubby looking for a smaller transmitter. So far no clear winning choice....


----------



## Brettttka

Have the Delta sport and I love it. Range is good and the product seems very durable. Have put it through some harsh conditions hunting without a flaw. What I like most about it is that I can clip it to my call lanyard or whistle lanyard and its right there and not real heavy. Have nothing but good to say so far with the product.


----------



## dogluvah

Thanks Brettttka, the size of the remote is one of the key features my hubby prefers to our current model I am used to. Glad to hear from some satisfied users. It seems people usually only post stuff online when things don't work, hard to tell how many silent satisfied customers there are


----------



## Keith Stroyan

Check out the reviews in some of the on-line catalogs. Cabela's collars didn't do so well on theirs, but had few reviews. Dogtra 1900 on sale did well. Delta Sport not so well. 

Gun Dog Supply reviews of the Delta Sport are good, 1900 didn't fare as well there, etc...

Wow, there sure are a lot of them.

Grain of salt regards,


----------



## Mick Presco

Had one, took it back. Good idea but not enough snort. Still using my old Tri-Tronics G2. Still works fine for me.


----------



## assassinator

I had one, it wasn't working for my lab. The prongs did not make contact. I thought it was sized nicely, the transmiter and reciever are both small and light. Changing intensity settings quickly is awkward. You do need to glance at the controller to confirm settings after changing them, they are not easily bumped or moved though. However, putting the transmitter in your pocket might easily push stim buttons. I can't tell you anything about range. I did end up exchanging mine for a garmin 550, it is more collar than I will ever need, but I justified it as tool you will use for the life of your dog, and it will still have resale value if I need to get rid of it.


----------



## PassinthruOutdoors

I have the Delta Sport and a thick haird lab and I wish I realized they changed the product and reduced the size of the collar and no longer have changeable prongs. I definitely don't feel that I get consistent contact on him. You really have to snug that collar up to get good contact and I hate that I swear I'm choking him but it doesn't bother him. The longer prongs would have been nice though. Overall I haven't had a problem with the handheld unit. Buttons have held up nice, easy to find and locate without looking. Haven't had the modes change on me but I usually have it around my neck or on my lanyard and not much against it. Very comfortable when wearing on the lanyard or around my neck. Everything seems to hold a good charge and a decent price.


----------



## Brad B

I've just found that the new Garbage collars are not pairable with any of the TT collars. So you can't use a Delta transmitter with a G3 receiver so there's no way to get a receiver with interchangeable contacts to use with the Delta transmitter.


----------



## wayne anderson

Dogtra Edge. Works great, as have previous Dogtras I have used for years. Garmin makes good GPS systems, but...


----------

